
The $15 Minimum Wage Is Dangerous - joeyespo
https://www.jacobinmag.com/2016/06/minimum-wage-15-clinton-fast-food-workers/
======
gozur88
>In other words, if fifteen dollars an hour makes it a little easier for a
McDonalds worker to survive, that’s great. But if it leads to some of those
jobs disappearing entirely, then that forces us to confront an even bigger and
more important question.

>Namely, how do we separate the idea of providing everyone with a decent
standard of living from the idea of getting everyone a “job”? I’ve argued
before that job creation is a hole that we should stop digging.

"Forces us to confront"? No it doesn't. More people will be unemployed, but it
wont be enough people to change the political picture.

